# Kapampangan: Mayap keng tawu



## Jadikight

Hi there any Kapampangan, I need some help to impress my girl friend. She is Kapampangan and I want to learn the language so I can impress her.

She asked me "mayap keng tawu"? Can any one translate this for me?


----------



## rempress

I doubt if it is a question. It's more of a statement.
mayap kang tawu? = Are you a good person?
mayap keng tawu? = Is it good to a person?


----------



## 082486

I asked my friend, she's Kapampangan. 

She said:
mayap means good
keng means with
tawu means people

So "mayap kang tawu" means good with people and also I don't think it's a question.


----------



## rempress

Nope. "Mayap kang tawu" means you are a good person.


----------



## 082486

Oopps! Sorry I typed "a" instead of "e".
It should be  "*mayap keng tawu*" meaning good with people.
Thanks *rempress.  ♥*


----------

